
7 features proposed so far in Python 3.8 - ARayOutOfBounds
https://hackernoon.com/7-features-proposed-so-far-in-python-3-8-acb0d97c83c8
======
hguhghuff
I’d like Python to have the incredibly terse fat arrow function syntax from
javascript.

Also destructuring support from javascript, which fundamentally changes much
of my programming style.

